# Difference between PMS cramps and Fertilization cramps



## Frankie

Are there any?

if so what


----------



## TrixieLox

It's all coming from the same area so no, I don't think so. I have heard though that if you get them earlier than usual (like, a week earlier) then that could be a sign. But hey, I've noticed cramps in my last 2 cycles that I thought were early and 'strange' but never got my BFP, so easy to read into things. x


----------



## jo27

I agreee don't think you can tell the difference i certainly haven't when i've been pg.


----------



## HisAngelBaby

What if you have been cramping every day for about 2-3 weeks before AF is due, and on the day she is due she does not show? There are no signs of her...but you are on BCP ](*,):confused:
Along with headaches off and on through out the day, eating as if you have not eaten all day, moody and snippy with people :confused::confused:

With my first pregnancy, I had NO symptoms. I miscarried not knowing I was even pregnant to begin with because I was on BCP at the time and had no signs. ](*,)


----------



## loopylew

last cycle i had cramps from cd15 to the end which was over 20days, went to drs in the end but everything seems ok. Bodies are just confusing!!!!!!


----------



## avistar

I get cramps ALL THE TIME! I only have like 1 week of feeling normal/fine. I read that most women can't feel ovulation or fertilization...but who knows! I think that if something doesn't feel normal for you, then notate it...but try not to obsess over it, as it will drive you crazy! :wacko:


----------



## Vickie

I couldn't really tell any difference between mine. The fertilization cramps seemed like a lighter version of PMS cramps (but some months I go horrible cramps, some hardly any at all so it wasn't that uncommon for me).


----------



## Moraine

The difference for me is that the pg cramps are alot lighter than my AF cramps have been. When I was on the pill I never used to get cramps at all, but when I went off of them I had very strong cramps. Like need painkillers cramps! Since I got pg, they are quite mild in comparison. Enough to make me want to put my hand on my abdomen under my pants (a little pressure seems to help) but nothing that is unbearable in any way.

But other than intensity it seems to be the exact same kind of cramps, comes from the same area, with the same kind of feeling.


----------



## anita665

For me there was no difference. The cramps were the same as I always have leading up to AF. The only difference was that on the day AF starts I would usually have really bad cramps and that didn't happen.

Even now I get that sort of crampy feeling like AF is going to start. It's really no different.


----------



## babygirl20

I have been taking bcp for about a year and i recently changed bcp. I went a month without using any pills and had unprotected sex with my boyfriend. I started taking the pills either the day before or day after we had sex. Lately i have been having mild cramps. It doesn't hurt it just feels like af cramping without the pain. Ive been really tired lately and it confuses me because since i'm on bcp now, how can i tell if i missed my period bc im technically not suppose to get one?!?! help me...


----------

